

Show HN: GistCube at tool to discover, and share Gists.  - pdelgallego

Yesterday Ericb ask in this thread [1] about interesting gists. A while ago I built GistCube [2] as a weekend project but I never announced it.<p>GistCube is a tool to discover, share and organized interesting gists. It also provide Rss for any selected tag, but so far only I am using it.<p>Maybe some else, beside me, find it useful.<p>[1] http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2429984<p>[2] http://gistcube.com
======
pdelgallego
clickable

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2429984>

[2] <http://gistcube.com>

